# Transformer temperarure rise



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Another question. 

If I understand correctly, a transformer that has a rise of 150c on it can operate safely up to 180c (assuming ambient temp is 30c). 

Is this correct? 

Thanks


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

l0sts0ul said:


> Another question.
> 
> If I understand correctly, a transformer that has a rise of 150c on it can operate safely up to 180c (assuming ambient temp is 30c).
> 
> ...



Yep. :thumbup:

Thread closed. 













































Just kidding. :jester:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Yep. :thumbup:
> 
> Thread closed.
> 
> ...


:laughing: But he never mentioned dry type or oil insulated:laughing::jester:


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Dry type


----------

